# Skyway Pier????



## FishJunky (Sep 16, 2004)

Need some info on the Skyway Pier.. I'll be down in the Clearwater Area March 5th thru the 12th, so of course i'm bringing my tackle... My question is if the Skyway pier is worth trying out?? Any info would be great.  Is there any place I could wade some flats also in this area??


----------



## lholman (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hello*

I have fished the Skyway Pier on both sides and if you are looking for Shark the best side would probably be on the South end, that the long pier. I have not myself have had much look there but I have seen people catch alot there, I am new to salt water fishing. There are places to fish the flats by wadding all around the area. It does cost to get on the pier to fish, If I rememeber right I belive it is $3.oo per vehicle and $2.00 per person. A another good place to fish is the Ft. Desoto area and I have had better luck there with Mackeral and flounder but you can wade in that area also for redfish. Good luck.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Passed through there the other week on the way to Clearwater from Ft. Myers, man that is a nice looking facility, next time I will have to bring the gear, The best thing about Skyway is that you can drive your car out there. No pier cart needed!


----------



## shadking (Mar 5, 2005)

*Skyway Pier*

Not sure what goes on in March there. Last time I was there was in May. Can be awesome live-bait fishing. All the Spanish mackeral you want on small baits. Just free-line them on top and watch them get crushed. We fished bigger baits on the bottom and hooked one cobia (lost) and hooked what I assumed to be grouper (snagged in the bottom). Also hooked a monster tarpon on a big greenie fished on top. Fastest fish I've ever hooked into. They catch some at night on live ladyfish under floats. The flats on the southeast side look like there could be fish around them; never tried. I imagine March would be good for speckled trout, maybe redfish there. It's an awesome place; the only problem I had was the old men that work there trying to bust us for throwing cast nets for the bait. They have designated areas where you can throw, but of course the bait is elsewhere.


----------

